# Is there a 22-month sleep regression?



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

This got really long. Sorry.









I am dying here. My girls are 22.5 months old and this has been going on for about 2 weeks. Since they were about a year old, they have gone to bed every night in their cribs and gone to sleep. Maybe 5% of nights they cry and I have to go and rock one or the other, or lie down in my bed, but the other 95% of nights, we read books, hang out, put on their bedtime CD and their "fishies" (that FP aquarium) and they go right to sleep. Lilly, in particular, has been doing this longer, and has been sleeping through the night solidly for months and months. Katie used to wake up and come to bed with us once a night, but that stopped once her eye teeth came in, and we had a few blissful weeks of rest.

Then Katie got sick in late October, and that messed up her STTN, understandably. Then she got better and I had a few good days in there. Then suddenly it all went to...well, you know where. For about 2 weeks, bedtime has been full of screaming and desperate "No! No! No! No!" when I say it's time to go to sleep. Katie was OK at first - it was mostly Lilly. But now she's picking up her sister's emotions and resisting, too. Every night I end up either rocking them or taking them to bed with me to go to sleep, then transfering back. Then around 1am Katie wakes up and 4am Lilly wakes up, and we all end up in bed together, where it's really freaking hard to get any rest because they are very very restless and thrashy.

I feel like it's my fault, because about 3 weeks ago I accepted a freelance project that had me working 2 days one week, and then 3 days in a row before Thanksgiving. Usually I SAH and work an occasional day or two each month in the city, but no more. I have done 3 days before, though, and not suffered this consequence. The girls stay with my parents, who they adore, when I am working. But I wonder if this was just too sensitive a time for that? They are very verbal and Lilly has started saying things like "Dog scared me" and the like. She also told me the other day that her teeth hurt, but when I asked if her feet and her head and her knees hurt she agreed that all of that hurt, too - it's hard to know what's reliable, ya know? Not to mention they just finished getting eye teeth in September - it seems very soon to get 2-year-molars, right? Especially for preemies who are really biologically 19.5 months?

I'm at a total loss. Naptime has gone badly, too, though they did actually go down for a nap on their own today, only protesting until I left the room, and then they were quiet. But they only slept 30 minutes. I know they are tired. When I took Lilly out of her crib (I am consistently trying to put them in there, I give it a minute or two - literally - because sometimes they actually do just go to sleep after that) Kate was already asleep and Lilly passed out on my chest in 3 minutes.

Does anyone have any idea what might be going on and what I can do to help them (mostly Lilly) through this? I am heartbroken seeing her so miserable. I got this cool moon lamp that hangs on their wall and a turtle that projects stars (they love both moon and stars) in hopes that it would soothe them. No way. I left the light on a bit because they kept saying "light on!" and that didn't do it, either. I'm at a loss. How does such a good sleeper fall apart like this, and will be like Humpty Dumpty or can I put her back together again?


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Well..for me, it really was 2 year molars. Horrid time, but then right at her 2nd birthday, she started sleeping through the night for the first time ever. All in all, I look back on the second half of the second year (approx months 18-24) as being the WORST, most difficult time...I was really at my wit's end.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

:


----------



## Keeping up (Apr 7, 2004)

I too have a 22-month old who at times is an awesome sleeper and sometimes not so good.

I think it is very typical for this age group to want to excercise control and get a firm understanding of their boundaries. I am pretty serious about sleeping because with four kiddos five-and-under, it could be wild in this house without a good routine.

- get your routine back
- give adequate warning
- be loving, be there but be firm.

Also ... check if someone has an ear infection (my 22 month old had the worse night ever a few days ago - went to the doctor, double ear infection!) I thought he was regressing and pushing limits (well - until he said, my ear hurts).

Good luck


----------



## guestmama9944 (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't have much of anything to add because we're going through a lot of the same things. Actually I wanted to comment how similiar our kids are - my twins girls (Becka and Kate







) were born at 29 weeks on 3/1/06. They were due in mid-May. And they've just finished getting their eye teeth in and have already gotten their molars too. They were awesome sleepers before all of these teething business started, and now they sleep on a bed right next to our bed (they used to be exclusively crib sleepers)


----------



## pitchfork (May 3, 2005)

For me (going through sleep hell recently also) it seems to be the 2 yr molars also. I wasn't sure either, the pain reports can be confusing, but I tried tylenol and it made all the difference, I did it for a few days at bedtime and it seemed to break the chronic pain and overtired unable to get to sleep problem.

Good luck and PS bravo on the 18 mos EPing, I did it for 6mos with only one until we got a latch. I admire you!


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
Well..for me, it really was 2 year molars. Horrid time, but then right at her 2nd birthday, she started sleeping through the night for the first time ever. All in all, I look back on the second half of the second year (approx months 18-24) as being the WORST, most difficult time...I was really at my wit's end.









:


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

I think those 2 year molars are really bad because you've finally become used to a better night sleep and then WHAMO they start waking like crazy again. Like the PP, my DD also started sleeping through the night as soon as those teeth came in. I don't know if that helps.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyjoe* 
I don't have much of anything to add because we're going through a lot of the same things. Actually I wanted to comment how similiar our kids are - my twins girls (Becka and Kate







) were born at 29 weeks on 3/1/06. They were due in mid-May. And they've just finished getting their eye teeth in and have already gotten their molars too. They were awesome sleepers before all of these teething business started, and now they sleep on a bed right next to our bed (they used to be exclusively crib sleepers)

Wow, that is a lot of similarity! My girls came home March 13 and 15 of 2006, so we overlapped in the NICU just a bit. I hope they follow suit with my girls and sleep better once their eye teeth come in. I hope they do not follow suit with what is happening now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pitchfork* 
For me (going through sleep hell recently also) it seems to be the 2 yr molars also. I wasn't sure either, the pain reports can be confusing, but I tried tylenol and it made all the difference, I did it for a few days at bedtime and it seemed to break the chronic pain and overtired unable to get to sleep problem.

Good luck and PS bravo on the 18 mos EPing, I did it for 6mos with only one until we got a latch. I admire you!

Thanks.







I'm impressed that you continued trying to latch your little one for 6 months and managed to be successful, at that point! That's a lot of determination and optimism!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnD* 
Also ... check if someone has an ear infection (my 22 month old had the worse night ever a few days ago - went to the doctor, double ear infection!) I thought he was regressing and pushing limits (well - until he said, my ear hurts).


Katie actually just got treated for a sinus infection - her last dose of antibiotics was yesterday. So I don't think there could be a lingering ear infection after that course of meds. Lilly was in, too, and had her ears checked after the cold which turned into Kate's sinus infection, so sadly I do not think I can blame the ears.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
I think those 2 year molars are really bad because you've finally become used to a better night sleep and then WHAMO they start waking like crazy again. Like the PP, my DD also started sleeping through the night as soon as those teeth came in. I don't know if that helps.









Well it helps to confirm how it's making _me_ feel! I had just gotten accustomed to being halfway rested and having a couple of hours to myself in the evenings when it all went to...that place you go in a handbasket.









Last night was actually the worst yet. I tried everything - Motrin just in case the "teeth hurt" report was really true. I gave them Hylands Calms Forte (this despite my non-belief in homeopathy!







) - Kate ate the pills herself, and for Lilly (who absolutely refuses to try them) I actually dissolved them in a little water and put them in the syringe and told her it was Motrin, which she somehow loves and would drink all day long.







: I had the moon, the stars, let them stay up later so they'd be tired. We read lots of books, and they were so sweet and quiet, sitting in the rocking chair with me for way longer than they normally would. We snuggled, all was well, and as soon as they got near their cribs, it was bloody murder screaming all over again.

I tried what one of my friends said worked for her - staying with them and telling them I will stay until they fall asleep, but they need to be in their cribs. Yeah, they stood there screaming and wouldn't even sit down, let alone lie down. I gave that up pretty quickly, asked if they wanted mommy's bed, and they said yes. Then they rolled all over the bed and took almost a solid hour to fall asleep in my bed. My husband got home at 9:20 and took over the last 10 minutes with Lilly, so I could go downstairs to heat up his birthday dinner, which we ate at 10:15.







:

Then at 1 am Katie was yelling for me, and I walked in to find her standing up holding her pillow, all ready for our bed. Fine, except she was so restless and rolly that I think I dozed about 15 minutes total between 1am and when Lilly woke up at 3am. Then they were both restless and rolly until 4:30. Pulling my hair, poking me, crying intermittently - it was such a disaster. I'd put it in my top 5 worst nights with them ever. They really are acting like they are teething, but nothing seems to help so I don't know. This is quickly becoming a disaster of epic proportions, as is my house because I am too pooped to deal with it.

I am starting to have fantasies about some sort of toddler Ambien.


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

i also tried calms forte with my ds. homeopathy depends on "types". my ds happens to be the type that gets wired if you give him calms forte. i tried it three times before realizing this. this makes sense since pot seems to have had at one time in the past







: had this affect on my dh. i would be mellow and he would be trying to clean molecules.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbee* 
i also tried calms forte with my ds. homeopathy depends on "types". my ds happens to be the type that gets wired if you give him calms forte. i tried it three times before realizing this. this makes sense since pot seems to have had at one time in the past







: had this affect on my dh. i would be mellow and he would be trying to clean molecules.









LOL! If I dig deep into my past I don't recall either of us cleaning any molecules in that situation.







However, I think my kids are the "type" that say "F-U" to homeopathy, because nothing I've tried has ever worked on them!


----------



## guestmama9944 (Jun 3, 2007)

Your description of your rolley-polley night reminds me of when we first started letting them sleep in our bed a few months ago. It's like they wanted to be with me but didn't quite understand how to go to sleep with me. Even now sometimes it takes an hour to finally settle down and sleep. Sometimes I get so tired of being pinched and poked that I say, "Okay, I guess you're telling me that you're not comfortable in here. Time to go to your crib." And sometimes they actually just lay down and go to sleep. Most times though, it's the clue they need that it's "night-night" time.

I complain sometimes that the things I dislike the most to do with the girls is to feed them (throwing food, spitting food) and putting them to sleep!


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyjoe* 
Your description of your rolley-polley night reminds me of when we first started letting them sleep in our bed a few months ago. It's like they wanted to be with me but didn't quite understand how to go to sleep with me. Even now sometimes it takes an hour to finally settle down and sleep. Sometimes I get so tired of being pinched and poked that I say, "Okay, I guess you're telling me that you're not comfortable in here. Time to go to your crib." And sometimes they actually just lay down and go to sleep. Most times though, it's the clue they need that it's "night-night" time.

I complain sometimes that the things I dislike the most to do with the girls is to feed them (throwing food, spitting food) and putting them to sleep!

LOL! I don't mind the feeding so much these days (they throw a lot less food lately) and I never used to mind putting them to sleep, but lately it's at the top of my list of "things not to do"! Last night I didn't even put them in their cribs because they got so upset when I even started talking about it. They marched into my room and it only took 30 minutes for them to fall asleep in my bed. But they both joined us around 2am and were maybe half as rolley as last night, which means we slept pretty poorly, but not as horribly as the prior night. I still think I am getting less sleep than when they came home from the NICU, still 2 weeks shy of their due date and I was pumping and feeding overnight.







:

I am starting to wonder if this is some nutty growth spurt. They are eating more lately and it's been a while since we had one. I'm re-reading _Sleepless in America_ and she says there's one at 21 months, which is not too far off their adjusted age. Who knows. I just hope I survive it!


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

I just realized this got moved to Family Bed/Nighttime Parenting. I started it in Toddlers because the last time I started a sleep post in this locale, it got moved because it was about crib sleeping, not co-sleeping. Color me confused!







:


----------



## pitchfork (May 3, 2005)

We've had some of our worst nights ever recently too, including the past two where DS has woken at 4:30 and didnt go back (this after an hour or so of crying, moaning, rolling and kicking in his sleep)

Although, not much could be worse that getting up to pump in the night then finally get back to sleep only to have him waken with "colic" crying for an hour or so...

I've actually been feeling resentful recently, of moms of "easy" babies, my sister told me she never had any idea her DD was getting 2 yr molars until she looked in and saw they were all in. Grrr. I guess my poor attitude is affected by lack of sleep. Better go nap with him now...


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Ugh, Pitchfork, that sounds delightful.









We did everything wrong for a good bedtime tonight. My BF was over with her 2 kids (3 and 1) and all the kids were hyper after dinner, and they didn't even leave until almost 8pm, which is "usually" (sarcasm due to our current situation) their bedtime. We did some heavy-duty reading of books and at 8:40 I put them in their cribs. Katie cried when I said it was bedtime, but when she actually laid down in her crib, I think she was like "aaaah, that feels nice" and she settled on in. Lilly cried crazily and had to come in bed with me, but without her sister there she fell asleep in 10 minutes. So, all in all, not as bad a bedtime. Now here's hoping the overnight improves some, too!


----------



## Nicole R. (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
I think those 2 year molars are really bad because you've finally become used to a better night sleep and then WHAMO they start waking like crazy again. Like the PP, my DD also started sleeping through the night as soon as those teeth came in. I don't know if that helps.









I can't WAIT for that. For some reason Isaac is the world's slowest teether. The two-year molars are going to ruin six whole months worth of sleep around here. He started getting the first two-year molar at 24 months, and now, at at nearly 27 months the third molar is only beginning to poke through. Maybe he'll get the fourth one by the time he's three years old!







I'll be pretty tired by then, I imagine.


----------

